# Spotted 3 Coupes 2 were URQ in Granville Mass Rt 57 about



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

2 weeks ago. Anybody from here? I just moved to the local area and looking to meet some like minded car people. Granted I drive another series car but it does have box flares. 










Granted that's at our old place.


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guessing nobody uses forums anymore? everyone just uses facebook? I looked over on audifans and there was only 3 posts in the UrQ section for the month of November.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

This section of the forums has been pretty slow for a while.

Any details on the quattros?
Color? pics? etc?

Nice M3! :wave:


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*I guess we were spotted!*

Hey! Yeah, that was some friends going to/coming from my place for our annual car-guy night. We took a drive to the falls in Granby, CT. I live in Granville and have a bunch of old Audis. PM me your email and we can get in touch.

-Rob


----------

